# Which launchers to buy?



## John Suits (Jan 12, 2007)

:?: Gunners up/ Zinger winger, Let's hear it. :?:


----------



## TxFig (Apr 13, 2004)

Can I vote for "I'd be happy with either, especially if someone else is paying for it" ?


----------



## Roger Perry (Nov 6, 2003)

Zinger Winger for sure.


----------



## Buttercup (Jul 16, 2006)

We have both, Zinger is completely better quality. Sturdy frame, all welded, lighter, throws higher/farther. In the long run it is worth the extra money.


----------



## badbullgator (Dec 20, 2004)

Any of you saying the zinger is better are crazy. True the older GU’s were not as sturdy, but I will put the current model GU against any zinger. No difference what-so-ever. All wielded frame, heavy duty hinges and pulleys, far superior release. I have launched many thousands of birds through mine (old and new) and can honestly say I have never had a failed launch due to the winger itself. I have had electronics failures (TT’s) and I have failed to turn on the receivers, I have even forgot to put a bird in the basket, but NEVER had a failed launch. The throwing distance and height is the same (used them side by side regularly).
If you have more money than sense buy the ZW. At $100 less per unit for a product (GU) that is at the very least equal and probably superior you would be a fool to buy anything else. Buying three launchers so you can run a triple would save you $300 and that is a nice chunk of change that can go towards your electronics.
For what it is worth I have both and am not implying that ZW is a bad product. They are a fine launcher just much more expensive. GU is also an American company located in Oklahoma, ZW is Canadian. If you call GU you can talk directly to the owner in most cases (Rich Davis) and that is a rarity these days.


----------



## klr650az (Aug 24, 2006)

*Gunners Up For Me*

I have the full size gunners up and I have the SOG. I am over the top happy with these two products. They are made with superior quality and are built to last.
I have used zingers and I do own two Zinger box launchers. I am extremely happy with those also.
With me money was a consideration and I feel that I did not loose any quality with the Gunners Up.
I did modify my SOG. I cut off three inches on each rubber band and then added hooks half way down so that I have two settings for it. My GUs do throw as far as the Zingers.
Jerry : javascript:emoticon('')


----------



## Kevin Hannah (Jan 6, 2003)

Zinger winger.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Gunner's Up. Just as good as the Zingers, cheaper, and great customer service.....


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

What Steve said.

I've gotten great customer service.


----------



## Tim Marshall (Sep 3, 2003)

Got your message John, sorry I was out with the dogs when you called this morning and haven't stopped since.

I think both are great. I lean a little more towards Gunner's Up though. The new ones are pretty nice. I probably stay with Gunner's Up.


You running marks Sunday morning?

I might train with Dan on Saturday morning if he's got room.


----------



## 3 black dogs (Jan 31, 2005)

*Which winger*

Zinger winger


----------



## Mike Bons (Apr 9, 2004)

badbullgator said:


> ....At $100 less per unit for a product (GU) that is at the very least equal and probably superior you would be a fool to buy anything else. Buying three launchers so you can run a triple would save you $300 and that is a nice chunk of change that can go towards your electronics.
> .... If you call GU you can talk directly to the owner in most cases (Rich Davis) and that is a rarity these days.


The Zinger Winger II ($399) is comparible to the Original Gunners Up ($350) that is only a $49 difference. As well if you call Zinger Winger you can talk to Robert Sampson. 

FWIW, I have little experience with Gunners Up but I am very happy with Zinger Winger.


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

I've trained with both. I bought GU's.


----------



## John Suits (Jan 12, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the info. Tim I'm probably going to see you at Dan's on Sat. We can run at my place or yours on Sunday. They are calling for rain on Sun. but that has never stopped us before. If it rains we can set up at the school yard and run the twelve shooters w/ sticks. Give me a ring and let me know.

P.S. I ordered two gu's today to go with my zw's, liked yours so much had to have a couple for myself.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I am ordering another Zinger II for $389 with free freight! I have owned both and prefer the Zingers. I had the new and old GU, Richard is a good guy, but I wish I would never had to find out. The new and old GU cost me training days. My Zingers have never failed me.


----------



## ducksoup (Oct 3, 2005)

I like the Zinger Winger -- it is Canadian (a factor for me -- especially since company is so close) -- it is reliable -- well made -- and more cost effective (for me any way -- what with exchange rate, shipping etc.)


----------



## Waterdogs (Jan 20, 2006)

I have been looking at buying some winger and after talking to places that sell both I am leaning toward the Gunners up SOG. I won't buy something made out of the states if I can buy a similar product in the states. That and Ive had a bad enough experience with a few launcher I bought out of the states.


----------



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

I was talking with a training partner yesterday about wingers. He bought GU after I had mine for a while. After I switched to Zinger I have never had one launch without a bang. I asked if his GU were better since my GU would not bang 1 out of 5 times and he said at least 1 out of 10 doesn't bang. He does not the newest design but he does have the upgraded triggers and still having misfires.

To me I like to buy U.S. products too but even 1 out of 10 not firing is reason enough for me to buy Canadian and pay the extra $$.


----------



## brockdb (Dec 28, 2003)

Something else to consider:

The Mini Zinger weighs 3 pounds less than the Gunner's Up SOG & fires .22, .32 and 209 blanks while the SOG fires only 209s. Also, the price difference is only $100 now.


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Gunners up,,,, and their CC is great.


----------

